# Surge all day with Uber what happen to Lyft??



## Mark h Silvernail (Jan 12, 2018)

This is all day everyday with Uber though I have not seen 1 surge from Lyft. I use to do mostly Lyft though obviously not anymore. Problem is when I turn the Uber app on I have to decline the 1st ten that are in other cities to get a pickup less then a mile away so it kills my acceptance??? Lyft has no surge so Uber customers are telling me they tried Lyft for hours with no drivers though they dont offer a surge at all? Anyone else seen Lyft die off?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I pretty much quit running Lyft, get too many pings 20+ miles away. Sure drive 20+ miles for a $2.00 ride.

As far as Uber goes, have not seen a surge since Sat Jan 25th, 2020


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Mark h Silvernail said:


> This is all day everyday with Uber though I have not seen 1 surge from Lyft. I use to do mostly Lyft though obviously not anymore. Problem is when I turn the Uber app on I have to decline the 1st ten that are in other cities to get a pickup less then a mile away so it kills my acceptance??? Lyft has no surge so Uber customers are telling me they tried Lyft for hours with no drivers though they dont offer a surge at all? Anyone else seen Lyft die off?
> View attachment 455376


Are there any $ attached to that surge? Don't see it on the map.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

Hi, OP! There are few issues that I want to address.

Lyft does not have the surge concept for drivers. When Uber surges, Lyft does not offer us any bonus. Lyft customers are probably paying a surge fare. Check the Lyft rider app. If the fare is higher than normal, then you know how shady Lyft is.

Lyft rarely gives out bonuses. When they do, you will see 2 boxes in the featured area. The inner, smaller pink box offers a higher bonus compared with the outer purple box that it is in. The longer you stay in the area, the higher the bonus you can get. If your car is also qualify for Lux or other ride tiers, turn Lyft off. This is because you cannot unlock the maximum bonus if a ride request comes in. You want to unlock the maximum dollar amount before you take a trip. 

Don't worry about the acceptance rate. Lyft loves to send us nasty messages about how declining rides hurts the acceptance rate. Uber simply logs us out from the app after ignoring / declining 3 consecutive requests. At the end of the day, it is not your acceptance rate or badges that pay for the gasoline but your earnings. You have the right to cherry-pick.

For Uber, if you are in the surge zone, there is a message that reads "+ $XX next trip". This is your surge bonus. Fake surge is what your screenshot may look like. You should see the amount of surge in the surge cloud. 

More importantly, when you receive a ride request during surge, make sure you see the surge amount in the ping screen. If not, you will only be paid a normal fare. 

Lastly, try not to drive these days if you can. The peanuts we get paid do not worth the risks.


----------



## Jihad Me At Hello (Jun 18, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> I pretty much quit running Lyft, get too many pings 20+ miles away. Sure drive 20+ miles for a $2.00 ride.
> 
> As far as Uber goes, have not seen a surge since Sat Jan 25th, 2020


And the ones I do see have no dollar amount attached to them


----------



## Mark h Silvernail (Jan 12, 2018)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Hi, OP! There are few issues that I want to address.
> 
> Lyft does not have the surge concept for drivers. When Uber surges, Lyft does not offer us any bonus. Lyft customers are probably paying a surge fare. Check the Lyft rider app. If the fare is higher than normal, then you know how shady Lyft is.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I have stayed away from Lyft though Uber here in Albany has surge all day and night usually $3.00 though short drives up to 3 miles always pay $7.00 so if I didn't do the surge only I would usually get under $4.00. Next anything long distance Uber is taking 60 percent. It seems the less drivers the more they take. Albany NY is running 3-4 cars at most and people keep telling me no cars available and I do check. Then when checking thee driver app there is no sure it seems Uber just shuts down rather than raise the sure to what I would of seen on the 4th of July. People are walking home at 9pm because they cant get a car and I cant afford to drive 10 miles to get them to bring them 3 miles home at a regular rate?? What are they doing???


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

Less drivers here to, pickups are longer, people can't get rides . I do pretty good during the day driving compared to night. Hardly ever turn Lyft on because of no long pickup fees and low pay for there rides anyway.riders Are always switching over to Uber because of no Lyft drivers. Which is a good thing because Uber pays much better here.


----------



## RodB (Jun 17, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> Are there any $ attached to that surge? Don't see it on the map.


I have been driving since the lockdown. 
I have not seen a price on the surges since this started.

I have been getting paid a surge, you drive in the area and it shows how much surge you will get but it seems they quit telling us how much it is going to be on the map..


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

RodB said:


> I have been driving since the lockdown.
> I have not seen a price on the surges since this started.
> 
> I have been getting paid a surge, you drive in the area and it shows how much surge you will get but it seems they quit telling us how much it is going to be on the map..


Secret surge? I don't like Uber surprises.


----------



## RodB (Jun 17, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> Secret surge? I don't like Uber surprises.


No one likes Uber surprises


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

TemptingFate said:


> Are there any $ attached to that surge? Don't see it on the map.


The surge map on my app hasn't shown dollar amounts for months it's about annoying and you have to guess based on how dark red the area is... It's a joke...


----------

